# Snowforecast.com iPhone App Release



## WinnChill (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope you don't mind me posting here but the iPhone app is finally available.  Our Facebook page has more details too.  I'm anxiously awaiting the Android version too!  

-WC


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting here but the iPhone app is finally available.  Our Facebook page has more details too.  I'm anxiously awaiting the Android version too!
> 
> -WC


Nice...Waiting for the Android as well. Any idea when it will be out?


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

2nd the android vote


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> 2nd the android vote



+1


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2013)

+2


----------

